# My German Shepherd & Great Pyrenees



## Aidan




----------



## mercymoon

I love your GSD! 

Beautiful dogs and kitties you have!


----------



## WonderPup

What pretty babies you have  How old is you GSD ? I remeber you saying the pyrenees was young. They are both perdy  

I am jealous of your kitty!! I wanted a long haired cat sooooo badly. Sake' (he most eviliest sweetest biggest cute pain in the butt kitty ever!!) was given to us and Miso I adopted from the vet clinic. So dang, I got stuck with two short hairs lol. Both your kitties are lovely, I just love the pretty long hair....


----------



## Aidan

Pandora is about 2 years old, she was the first dog I got when I moved out on my own. I had wanted my own German Shepherd for years!

I didn't really want to pay tons of money for a dog but I didn't want to buy straight from a news paper or pet shop either.

I ended up going to www.campwolfgang.org a rescue in Texas just for German Shepherd Dogs. I had heard they received an entire litter of puppies plus the parents.

It's a long story but apparently someone had two older GSD's and wanted a puppy instead so they bred the dogs, got a puppy and took mom, dad and the rest of the pups to the pound!!

Camp Wolfgang heard about it and brought the pups in along with the parents. I originally went wanting to adopt the mom or dad, mom was spoken for and the dad turned out to be cat-aggressive and I couldn't have that.

So I picked out a cute male puppy! 

Funny story... the guy who was helping us actually brought the wrong puppy put to us after we filled out the paperwork. I didn't notice until the ride home that "he" didn't have man parts and turned out to be a she!

I was already attached in the 10 minutes it took to notice, so I called to let them know to change the info on the paperwork but that I was keeping her!









A very young Pandora!


----------



## Yorkiecrazy

What a story, lol I guess she was meant to be yours. Someone needs to learn what boy parts and girls parts look like. lol
All your babies are beautiful!!! How lucky of you to have such a beautiful kitty to find you!! I'm not that lucky at all. Pandora's coloring changed a lot. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Aidan

Her coloring did change a lot! I really thought she'd have an all black face as an adult. I've heard that from a lot of people though that the GSD coloring changes quite a bit from puppy to a year old and even sometimes after that.

This was her awkward in-between stage, around 5/6 months old


----------



## WonderPup

I love her color. Puppies like that are soo fun. It can be such a guessing game what color they will end up being. LoL.


----------



## Pamela

Aidan said:


>


beautiful animal family!


----------



## Harley_chik

Good thing you posted a pic or I'd think you had my Ragdoll! I lost my Sushi a year and a half ago. Yours is gorgeous as are the rest.


----------



## Blue Fox

Love that puppy and in between stage with the GSD's. It seems so long ago when our old man was all ears and feet. She looks beautiful, they both do but GSD's have a soft spot in my heart :smile:


----------



## SECRETO

Very pretty dogs. We, well actually my husband, brought home a GSD puppy just today. Her name is Samantha aka Sammy. She is a very pretty girl and Im wondering how her color will change in time. I think I have one pic so far from my cell phone. I'll try to send it and load it up now to share. 

So how does having a GSD puppy and Spoo puppy measure up? Im still a big Spoo fan but the GSD puppy is growing on me. lol


----------



## SECRETO

Here is a pic of Samantha, 13 weeks old


----------



## Harley_chik

Secreto, she is just adorable! I love GSDs, but I hear the hair is a nightmare! My Rottie is bad enough and don't even get me started on the cats, LOL.


----------



## Aidan

If you enjoy the intelligence of a poodle you'll love a German Shepherd. They're smart, loyal and just a good fun dog! Pandora loves to play games with me and the other dogs. She likes being active but knows at night it's time to come inside and sleep. She's the only one of the dogs that sleeps up on the bed with me and stays there all night long.

She's also very protective but also very gentle and loving. I have an elderly neighbor who loves to come outside and feed the dogs some ham or turkey and Pandora is very gentle with her.

Her only issue is dog aggression. She has to be introduced to other dogs slowly, she's fine with puppies but other big dogs intimidate her. About a year ago I was walking and a lab/pit looking dog ran up to us, it was growling and Pandora was still a pup at only about a year old or so. They dog went for me and Pandora grabbed the dog. She had two big wounds on her neck and needed stitches. My neighbor came out and was able to get the lab mix off of her and put him in his truck to take to the local animal control. SHe was fine with other dogs until that happened. She did manage to split that poor labs ear, i felt a little bad for that dog as well but it did need to be off the street.

German Shepherds are great dogs but you have to keep their mind working, i did a clicker training class with Pandora and it was probably the best thing i've done. She can do so many fun tricks and loves to show off for people. She'll speak, whisper, shake, do high 5 and 10, crawl, sit pretty, roll over, walk backwards, etc.. 

She's also the most "talkative" dog i've ever had. She'll grumble when I wont give her food she wants or she'll "huff" at me when I make her stay when company comes over. She also likes to roll over and expose herself to the world when we have people over. I'm pretty sure she thinks this is funny.

You have a beautiful puppy and I bet you'll have a lot of fun with this new one!


----------



## SECRETO

Well, she seems like a fun little girl. Eli is really upset that dad brought home a new puppy. He has been growling at the puppy and then walks to my husband and gets nose to nose and does this stare off thing. Its absolutely hallarious but Eli is quite serious. lol Eli has also decided that he is taken the alfa dog position suddenly. So this all should be interesting. 

I personally would of prefered to just have another Standard Poodle but the hubby has mentioned a GSD for awhile now. I can care either way if we own a german shepard. Ive always been afraid of the shedding issue but my husband bought me the "pimp model" Dyson vacume (animal one) Saturday so he tell's me I should have no issue because the vacume. lol 

Samantha is quite a vocal girl for sure. She is doing well with potty training and is learning her way around pretty well. Im still not fond of the GSD thing honestly. Since I hear good things from everyone then Im sure it will be fine and it will grow on me.....I guess. lol 

Here are a few more pics of her. She is pretty cute though.


----------



## roxy25

Wow more surpises lol

You got a gsd now [email protected][email protected] GSD have always been one of my favorite breeds. I had mine for 10 years until she died of cancer . I miss her so much I can even watch I am legend because she died in my arms just like sam in the movie. 

I love this breed so much and I wanted to breed and show them but American show lines are a disgrace I prefer east german bred. You will like the GSD, they are smart like poodles and very athletic. I miss my gsd I would get another one when I get into my own place most likely east german bred GSD. 
Does you husband plan to do anything with her ?


----------



## SECRETO

roxy25 said:


> Wow more surpises lol
> 
> You got a gsd now [email protected][email protected] GSD have always been one of my favorite breeds. I had mine for 10 years until she died of cancer . I miss her so much I can even watch I am legend because she died in my arms just like sam in the movie.
> 
> I love this breed so much and I wanted to breed and show them but American show lines are a disgrace I prefer east german bred. You will like the GSD, they are smart like poodles and very athletic. I miss my gsd I would get another one when I get into my own place most likely east german bred GSD.
> Does you husband plan to do anything with her ?




He's just planning on doing obediance training. We know they need to have a job so he will be doing some activities with her. That dog is all his though. I will love her and care for her but the activity part is all him. I have my own agenda that only involves my Poodles and not a GSD. But he also agree's that he does not like the american lines but prefer's the german lines. The american lines seem to walk on there pasturns which looks aweful in our opinion. With bthat being said he just wanted a pet.

The puppy is not papered and came from a family that just has the mother and father. He was able to see both parents and she was the last puppy. She is like 13 weeks old and we he just got her Saturday. She is a very good puppy and her intelligence is already showing.


----------



## starkeeper

*What nice dogs!*

My husband had a very large german shepherd when I met him. 100lb male with the biggest head I have ever seen on a shepherd.

He had that dog for 13 years (I had him the last five years of his life) and boy oh boy did he have never ending hair when I raked him!

It wasn't until a year after Justin the shepherd died that I realized my husband wasn't sneezing and rubbing his eyes and blowing his nose constantly and we realized..........he was allergic to dogs!

Now, this is where the poodle comes in. No allergies for him.


----------



## FUZBUTZ

Hey Jenn, we use to raise German shepards. (we raised pure white ones). We had a grandaughter of Jack LaLaines white shepard, that was named "Happy". "Happy" was often on his television program with him. This was all before you were even born. I agree with the others comments about GSD being very intelligent. They do shed a lot though. We could brush ours and get about half a paper grocery bag of hair off one day, and then do the same thing the next day, especially during the summer time. I do think that the whites shed more then the black or black/tan though. It doesn't look like Samantha's ears are starting to stand up yet. Some times they will start to stand, go back down, then stand up again. until one day they stand up and stay. Samantha is a very pretty dog. Hope your Hubby enjoys his new pet, I'm sure you will fall in love too.


----------



## Aidan

I actually don't have too much trouble with Pandora shedding. I have a furminator I use on her when she's blowing coat but she eats a decent quality dog food (taste of the wild) and i just don't notice a lot of shedding. I used to when she was eating Nutro so maybe the food switch helped.

I give her a bath about once every 2-3 months, she never seems all that dirty so normally I'll just hose her down at home, once in awhile i'll bring her in for a full bath and use some deshedding on her coat to release all the undercoat and then i'll blow it out with the HV dryer.


----------



## SECRETO

Thanks for all the info everyone. The hubby decided that we should maybe feed atleast Samantha if not all the dogs taste of the wild, solid gold or innova. The owner of the pet store we get our feed at says that with a sheperd they do better on those three foods. (in his opinion) Samantha liked the innova over the taste of the wild but we are still deciding. Who knows....

If the extra premium foods helps shedding then Im all over it. I hate getting dog hair on me or my furniture if I can avoid it. I love my dogs, just not the hair on my shedding dogs. lol


----------



## Harley_chik

She gets cuter in each pic! I feel the same way about my cats. I love them, but hate their hair. (This coming from the genius who is longing for a Persian, LOL)


----------

